# Any problems with US customs?



## Sharido (Jul 9, 2010)

Howdy all. This is my first oversea shipment, so I'm a bit paranoid. I ordered on the 5th(Acekard 2i & 2gb card), paid for the express shipping, and it went out on the 6th through EMS. It got into customs early yesterday (excellent shipping time imho), and now....it's just sitting there. I've heard/read about problems with items going through customs, and it has me a bit worried.

Anyone have issues with US Customs?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 9, 2010)

I've not seen anyone post on here about having issues with customs regarding flashcarts. ModChips on the otherhand...


----------



## Sharido (Jul 9, 2010)

20 minutes after I posted, it's now Inbound out of Customs.

I hate being the paranoid type.
(On the topic of the Modchips...I'll keep that in mind. I was wanting to play around with my Wii...but I might hold off on that now...)


----------



## Devin (Jul 21, 2010)

SuperOobidoob said:
			
		

> Mine is currently sitting at customs, and I just got a dandy letter full of legalese.  I'm not quite sure, but it sounds like I'm screwed.  I think I can either abandon it (so much for express shipping) or go to court in a city 100 mi away and explain how Digital Millenium Copyright Act doesn't apply to this flashcart.



O_O Please scan, or quote that letter to me via PM.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in the UK, but all the flashcarts I've bought in the past come in packages with things marked like "USB adapter" which is technically true, or even "Gift".

Flashcarts are usually not an issue, not that I've ever seen.


----------

